# What rear gravel tires are good right now?



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

I ride my gravel bike on gravel/easy trails but have have ~5 miles of pavement to get to them. The pavement isn't a big consideration but don't want something TOO draggy. I love my 45c Riddler up front but can't find a rear I love.

I've tried all these...

WTB Cross Boss/Riddler - lasts ~500 miles before worn slick (but somehow a Riddler lasts 4-5k up front)
WTB Raddler/Maxxis Ravager - overkill
Panaracer Gravelking SK+/WTB Nano - heavy/slow, not really good at anything
Specialized Trigger - no cornering traction, wears out fast
Maxxis Rambler - my fav so far but only lasts ~900 miles


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Panaracer Gravel King Slick is what I use:









GravelKing Slick Folding Gravel Tire


For cyclists looking to expand their cycling horizons. That includes roads that may not be suited for normal road tires. Our GravelKing tire solves that problem. Multiple widths suit any rider's tastes and needs. Natural rubber compound, puncture protection breaker and a special low rolling...




www.panaracerusa.com





If you are flush and want the most supple tires there are, Rene Herse has many options:






Tires – Rene Herse Cycles







www.renehersecycles.com


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

Lombard said:


> Panaracer Gravel King Slick is what I use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it exists, I want something like the Rambler but that lasts a little longer. Relatively light, fast rolling, decent sized side knobs, tubeless... just sucks they only last 900-1,000 miles for me. Or is that normal for a rear gravel tire under a heavier rider?


----------



## gloverb103 (Apr 30, 2018)

Specialized pathfinder pro in a 38c. Not the lightest tire in the word but great puncture protection and feels just like a road tire on pavement due to the smooth center tread. I have good luck with them lasting a while too


----------



## mtbnut87 (Sep 14, 2021)

thisisthebeave said:


> If it exists, I want something like the Rambler but that lasts a little longer. Relatively light, fast rolling, decent sized side knobs, tubeless... just sucks they only last 900-1,000 miles for me. Or is that normal for a rear gravel tire under a heavier rider?


I LOVE my Ramblers. They are super fast/comfy on gravel and don't give up much on pavement. And at $50 a pop, I will happily keep a fresh set on my bike, even if I have to do it more often. Nothing else I've used has the performance/$/gram that I've been able to find.


----------



## NoCanSurf (May 1, 2021)

I'll second the Gravel Kings. They have a number of models, I'm sure you'll find the one that is idea for you ride. My daughter is using the slicks (in the limited colors, 700x38C) and they are good tires.

*Gravel King SK Knobby
*Gravel King Slick
*Gravel King SS (Semi-slick?)

I would like to say I really love my Rene Herse. I have the Bon Jon (700x35C) fitted to my Niner RLT, and they are amazing as tires go. Rene Herse tires come in a lot of widths so you'll find the one that's right for you. I'm doing mostly paved surfaces, and they just soak up the rough surfaces and ride really well. I would put the Rene Herse tires up against any number of "true" road tires in terms of ride quality. I found them for better prices at BikeBling.com, but stocking is hit or miss.

Links to sizes close to what you have
Rene Herse 700x48C Hatcher Pass
Rene Herse 700x44C Snoqualmie Pass


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

NoCanSurf said:


> I'll second the Gravel Kings. They have a number of models, I'm sure you'll find the one that is idea for you ride. My daughter is using the slicks (in the limited colors, 700x38C) and they are good tires.
> 
> *Gravel King SK Knobby
> *Gravel King Slick
> ...


The Gravelking SK+ I have just doesn't seem to do anything well. It's durable and inexpensive but the blocky knobs mean it doesn't brake or roll particularly well compared to ramped knobs.


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

mtbnut87 said:


> I LOVE my Ramblers. They are super fast/comfy on gravel and don't give up much on pavement. And at $50 a pop, I will happily keep a fresh set on my bike, even if I have to do it more often. Nothing else I've used has the performance/$/gram that I've been able to find.


I think you're right. I'm probably not going to do better than Ramblers and the only downside is the medium longevity. I can't seem to find them at $50 anymore though.


----------



## mtbnut87 (Sep 14, 2021)

thisisthebeave said:


> I think you're right. I'm probably not going to do better than Ramblers and the only downside is the medium longevity. I can't seem to find them at $50 anymore though.


You're correct... I hadn't checked prices in a few months. My 650 x 47b EXO's are now $60  I'd still pick them over anything else.... they probably went up too!


----------



## mtbnut87 (Sep 14, 2021)

thisisthebeave said:


> The Gravelking SK+ I have just doesn't seem to do anything well. It's durable and inexpensive but the blocky knobs mean it doesn't brake or roll particularly well compared to ramped knobs.


Totally agree with this.... pre rode a gravel course in May with Rene Herse tires and tore a sidewall. The local REI had SK+ in stock, so swapped them out for the race. Slow, heavy, harsh, no feel for the limit.... possibly the worst tire I've ever ridden. I ride the GK+ Slicks on road/light gravel and it's like they're not even related.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

The WTB Byways are a nice tire, but they are a total biatch to mount and nearly impossible to dismount. No way I could change a flat without a tire jack. I couldn't use them. Maybe you can if you have super Herculean hands.


----------



## FairFrank (Nov 18, 2021)

First of all, I'll try base tires, when who knows. Saved this thread, thx!


----------

